# مهندسة كيميائية جديدة



## الكيميائية (15 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اني عضوة جديدة في منتداكم وحبيت اشارك في ملتقى المهندسين لانه منتدى رائع جدا جدا...
وانشاء الله نفيد ونستفيد 

:12: :14: :12:


----------



## الشخيبي (15 فبراير 2006)

أهلا وسهلا بك في منتدى الهندسة الكيميائية...

اتمنى لك كل الإفادة والتوفيق..


----------



## arnold_eg2002 (17 فبراير 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (17 فبراير 2006)

اهلا وسهلا اى خدمه


----------



## الكيميائية (18 فبراير 2006)

تسلمون ومشكورين على ترحيبكم بالاعضاء الجدد


----------



## venturi (21 فبراير 2006)

يا هلا بيج اختي


----------



## الناقد الصحفي (22 فبراير 2006)

مرحبا بك يااختي المهندسه الكيميائيه

المهندسه الكيميائيه اريد المساعده بسرعه

رساله الى الجميع وبالخصوص

الرجاء لكل من يقرا هدا الرد ان يعمل خير لأخيه ضياء
انا اريد موضوعا مطولا او شرحا معمقا عن المعايره titration 
مقدمه عنها وانواعها واي شيى يتعلق بهدا الموضوع 
الرجاء المساعده


----------



## ربيع بلخير (3 يونيو 2006)

اهلا بكي ..................


----------



## نورالاسراء (6 يونيو 2006)

يهلا بيكى نورتينا


----------



## الملاك الغامض (19 يونيو 2006)

هلا والله
وبالتوفيق يارب


----------



## الكيميائية (19 يونيو 2006)

تسلموا ومشكورين كثير على الترحيب


----------



## احمدحنيت (20 يوليو 2006)

أهلا أهلا
اهلا اهلا
اهلا


----------



## SALEH84 (20 يوليو 2006)

مليون اهلا وسهلا ومرحبا وشرفتينا


----------



## م ب (21 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
اهلا و سهلا فيك و لوني انا كمان عضوة جديده


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (17 أغسطس 2006)

اهلا وسهلا بالزميلة العزيزة00000اتمنى لك النجاح
مع التقدير


----------



## علي من العراق (17 أغسطس 2006)

في الحقيقة ان المنتدى متكامل من حيث مواضيعه وذلك طبعا ً بجهود كبيرة من الأعضاء الكرام 
وبما أنك عضوة جديدة في منتدانا فلي الشرف أنا أيضا ً أن أرحب بك 

وأتمنى من كل قلبي لك التوفيق وأن تستفيدي من المواضيع والكتب القيمة الموجودة في هذا المنتدى

مع جزيل الشكر​


----------



## أحمد عبد البصير (4 نوفمبر 2006)

:68: اهلا بيكى فى بيتك الجديد


----------



## أحمد عبد البصير (4 نوفمبر 2006)

اهلا جزاك الله خيراً على المشاركة الجديدة


----------



## ناظم مزبان الاسدي (5 نوفمبر 2006)

اود من جميع الاخوان الحصول على معلومات حول جهاز الcold Box المستخدم كجهاز تبريد في الصناعات البتروكيمياوية


----------



## مهند الجبوري (6 نوفمبر 2006)

100000000000000000 هلة بيك


----------



## ahmedhelal (7 نوفمبر 2006)

يا هلا نورتى الموقع


----------



## medo_nice (11 نوفمبر 2006)

اخوكم ميدو بوب يبعث الي كل من له معرفة تامه بطرق تصنيع شامبو السجاد والسيارات والارضيات ومزيل البقع الصعبة مثل الحبر والبويا والزيوت والشحوم يرد عليا بالتركيبات السليمه مع مرعات الاسماء التجارية المعروفة والنسب الصحيحة ولكم مني وافر التقدير والتحية


----------



## حمدي يونس (12 نوفمبر 2006)

أهلا وسهلا بك في منتدى الهندسة الكيميائية...

اتمنى لك كل الإفادة والتوفيق..


----------



## حمدي يونس (12 نوفمبر 2006)

اهلا يا اختي


----------



## abd_elmonem (30 نوفمبر 2006)

welcome welcome welcome , i saw a light created in this page when just i opened this page, i hope you will interested in this engineering comunity ;
good luck , and has a nice day


----------



## mtak (5 ديسمبر 2006)

اهلا بكي ..................
وبالتوفيق يارب


----------



## galalabonar (7 ديسمبر 2006)

مرحبا بك عضوة جديدة


----------



## أبو عبد الأله (8 ديسمبر 2006)

أهلا وسلا بالجميع


----------



## mr_ddt2006 (11 ديسمبر 2006)

طبعا اهلا بيكي في المنتدي بس عندي سؤال انتي كيميائية ولا مهندسة كيميائية


----------



## shamshadi (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*أهلاً وسهلاً*

السلام عليكم 
أهلاً وسهلاً بك في أسرة المهندسين العرب.
نرجو أن يكون مفيداً جداً لك


----------



## الاعصار (19 فبراير 2007)

اهلا وسهلا بك في اسرة من اروع ما يكون من الاسر التي تربطهم روح الاخوة والحب رغم المعرفة القليلة فيما بينهم 
مليون هلا


----------



## حسين علي هوبي (19 فبراير 2007)

اهلا وسهلاً


----------



## حسين علي هوبي (19 فبراير 2007)

اهلا وسهلا


----------



## ahmedhelal (19 فبراير 2007)

*ahmedhelal*

اهلا بكى ونرجو ان تسعدى بشتراكك معنا :12:


----------



## أبوعلي الكيماوي (19 فبراير 2007)

مرحبا 
وين بتدرسي انتي؟؟


----------



## رافد الدليمى (23 فبراير 2007)

اهلا وسهلا بكل الاعضاء الجدد


----------



## يحي الحربي (24 فبراير 2007)

اولا: اهل بك في واحد ارقى المنتديات العلمية العربية
ثانيا: يا بنيتي انت حطيتي اسمك وهجيتي
فيه تجاوب واسئلة ما رديتي عليها مثل: 
انت كيميائية والا مهندسة كيميائية ؟ وغيرها
مرحبا بك على كل حال


----------



## البلاتين (15 يونيو 2009)

هلا بك ..


يبدو ان الترحيب استمر من قبل مداخلتي لعامين و4 أشهر ..!!!

تستاهلين ... كع انه البلاتين ما رحبو فيه كذا بأول قدومه ...


لكم ودي .. وبانتظار اطروحتكم المفيدة جميعاً ..


----------



## أحمد رءوف (15 يونيو 2009)

اهلا وسهلا بيكى اختنا الكريمة وان شاء الله نقدر نستفيد من بعض.


----------



## nawel23 (23 يونيو 2009)

أنا أيضاً مهندسة كيميائية جديدة !!مرحبا بك !


----------



## رويال1 (27 يونيو 2009)

اهلا بك ياباش مهندسه وارجو الله ان ينفع بك كل المسلمين


----------



## رويال1 (27 يونيو 2009)

nawel23 قال:


> أنا أيضاً مهندسة كيميائية جديدة !!مرحبا بك !


 
اللهم انفعنا بما علمتنا 
أهلا بك اختي عسى الله ان ينفع بك المسلمين ويكون علمك في ميزان حسناتك امين


----------



## أحمد رءوف (28 يونيو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا بيكى فى المندى اختى الكريمة


----------



## وسام القصراوي (30 يونيو 2009)

اهلا وسهلا فيكي وانا كمان اشتركت جديد بلمنتدى كمان رحبوا فيي...


----------



## وسام القصراوي (30 يونيو 2009)

بخصوص المعايرة :
هي عملية مهمة مستخدمة في التحليل الكيميائي ,وتستخدم في تعيين تركيز محلول حمض او قاعدة فمثلا يتم تعيين تركيز حمض الايثانويك ch3coohبمعايرته محلول قاعدة مثل هيدروكسيد الصوديوم ذا تركيز محدد ويتم ذلك بوضع حجم محدد من محلول الحمض في دورق مخروطي واضافة بضع قطرات من كاشف مناسب للتعرف على نقطة التكافؤ بين الحمض والقاعدة ويضاف محلول القاعدة تدريجيا بواسطة السحاحة الى المحلول الى ان يتغير لون الكاشف وندها يكون عدد مولات القاعدة المضافة مساوي لمولات الحمض في المحلول..


----------



## temotemo (25 يوليو 2009)

اهلا بيكى فى المنتدى هو فعلا منتدى رائع جدا ومفيد جدا وربنا يقدرنا عشان نرتفع بيه لاعلى ونفيد ونستفاد من الخبرات الموجودة وكمان المهارات بتاع اخوانا المهندسين اللى فى المنتدى


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 يوليو 2009)

تم أغلاق الموضوع لقدمه مع التقدير ....


----------

